# Best gas grill for under $250??



## TheCook (May 2, 2008)

Looking for the best gas grill for under 250 for father's day.  Any suggestions?  Dad's not a hard core griller, so I dont need anything specialized.

Thanks.


----------



## Toby Keil (May 2, 2008)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> Looking for the best gas grill for under 250 for father's day.  Any suggestions?  Dad's not a hard core griller, so I dont need anything specialized.
> 
> Thanks.



Craig's list baby! You can find some great deals.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2008)

Look at Wal Mart for a Brinkmann Pro Series 2600.  I had one a while back and for the money it was the best gas grill I think you can buy!


----------



## wittdog (May 2, 2008)

Be a real good son and get him a Weber Kettle, a chimney starter and a bag of lump


----------



## cflatt (May 2, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Be a real good son and get him a Weber Kettle, a chimney starter and a bag of lump



and if he needs push button start get him one of these

http://www.amazon.com/Bernzomatic-J...72-2866422?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1209779709&sr=8-2


----------



## Diva Q (May 3, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Be a real good son and get him a Weber Kettle, a chimney starter and a bag of lump



yup


----------



## Helen_Paradise (May 3, 2008)

While I don't have one...but would anyone recommend any of the Weber Qs?


----------



## Toby Keil (May 3, 2008)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> While I don't have one...but would anyone recommend any of the Weber Qs?



I've had my Weber Genesis for over 5 years now and the thing still kicks on every time. The only thing I've replaced was the flavorizer bars. The thing rocks.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (May 3, 2008)

Toby keil said:
			
		

> Helen_Paradise":19cljx2u]While I don't have one...but would anyone recommend any of the Weber Qs?[/quote]
> 
> 
> I've had my Weber Genesis for over 5 years now and the thing still kicks on every time. The only thing I've replaced was the flavorizer bars. The thing rocks.[/quote:19cljx2u]
> ...


----------



## TheCook (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys.   Wittdog, thats exactly what I have and what I wanted to get him.  But he's got a charcoal grill and I know he's been wanting a gasser for a while. 

 With a baby on the way, I dont think we can dish out the big bucks for a weber gasser.  (My wife better get me one of those for father's day!)


----------



## Cliff H. (May 3, 2008)

This is just my opinion here LTF but if you have a baby on the way and I was your dad and you spent 200 bucks on a gas grill for me,  I think I would not be very happy.


----------



## TheCook (May 4, 2008)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> This is just my opinion here LTF but if you have a baby on the way and I was your dad and you spent 200 bucks on a gas grill for me,  I think I would not be very happy.



LOL...why?  Because I have a baby on the way or because I only spent $200?

I'm splitting the cost with two brothers.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 4, 2008)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":s8fmkgmv]This is just my opinion here LTF but if you have a baby on the way and I was your dad and you spent 200 bucks on a gas grill for me,  I think I would not be very happy.



LOL...why?  Because I have a baby on the way or because I only spent $200?

I'm splitting the cost with two brothers.[/quote:s8fmkgmv]

My thought here is that you don't need to spend any money right now.  Buy him a card and a bag of Kingsford.  He will be very happy with that.


----------



## TheCook (May 4, 2008)

Oh the money is not a problem.  I took it out of my wife's allowance!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 4, 2008)

$25.00 bucks, garage sale grab. Built in 1979!   



Killer cooker.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 4, 2008)

Just slightly over your budget but how about a Weber performer, where gas and charcoal peacefully co-exist.  

Free shipping on Amazon.  Buy through the link on the forum and give the site a little cash as well.

http://www.amazon.com/Weber-841001-Perf ... 502&sr=8-1


----------

